# Middle name to go with Oliver/Ollie



## jayne191284

We're having a little boy and we're calling him Oliver, surname Robinson.

Middle name help please!

Not James though

xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Do you not have anyone that you would like to name him after? o/h, dads, grandads?? The only names that comes into my head are Jake and Samuel???? xx


----------



## 24/7

Oliver Daniel Robertson
Oliver Matthew Robertson
Oliver William Robertson


----------



## timbawundakin

Reece?

:hug:

k
x


----------



## sarah1989

Oliver Christian Robinson
Oliver Richard Robinson
Oliver Marc Robinson
Oliver Harold Robinson
Oliver Zachary Robinson


----------



## joeyjo

I like Oliver Marc, Oliver Stephen, Oliver Carl, Oliver Luke

I'd avoid names meginning with "J" gives the initials OJ - like Orange Juice - especially not good with Robinson (like the cordial) 

I'd also avoid names beginning with "D" coz it gives the initials OD - like overdose.

I'm a bit paranoid about what initials spell!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Oliver William was my first thought! :hugs: x


----------



## Jem

My Ollie is Oliver Jensen x


----------



## Jem

joeyjo said:


> I like Oliver Marc, Oliver Stephen, Oliver Carl, Oliver Luke
> 
> I'd avoid names meginning with "J" gives the initials OJ - like Orange Juice - especially not good with Robinson (like the cordial)
> 
> I'd also avoid names beginning with "D" coz it gives the initials OD - like overdose.
> 
> I'm a bit paranoid about what initials spell!

:rofl: you know I only realised my Ollie's initials were OJ when I got a letter through the post for him! :dohh: x


----------



## Laura1984

Oliver Thomas ? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oliver Jack


----------



## madseasons

Oliver Vincent


----------

